# PetSmart(R) Gives Comfort and Joy to Pets and Their Parents This Holiday Season



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

November 25, 2008: 09:00 AM EST

No matter what the holiday budget, PetSmart® (NASDAQ: PETM) offers pets and their parents gifts that bring comfort and joy without breaking the bank. With nearly 130 million dogs and cats in the U.S. expected to receive gifts this year, PetSmart delivers hundreds of exclusive items at the perfect price for this year's economy, such as:

-- The hottest pet clothing for winter, like a traditional fisherman sweater and bright, beautiful holiday apparel that delivers more bling for the buck. ($3.99 to $29.99 U.S., $4.49 to $32.99 CAN) 
-- Extra large plush toys that pets, and kids, can snuggle up with by the fire. These toys are large, soft and quality-tested for pets. ($3.99 to $19.99 U.S., $4.99 to $24.99 CAN) 
-- Orthopedic beds in holiday colors that give pets the ultimate gift of comfort. ($39.99 to $59.99 U.S., $49.99 to $69.99 CAN) 
-- Personalized or pre-stuffed stockings for cats and dogs. ($3.99 to $14.99 U.S., $4.99 to $16.99 CAN) 
-- Dozens of new chew toys and treats for hours of fun. ($1.99 to $19.99 U.S., $2.99 to $24.99 CAN) 
-- Hundreds of holiday gifts for under $5.

According to a national PetSmart survey, 93 percent of pet parents say their pet is truly a member of the family, and shopping at PetSmart this holiday season is all about the special moments shared with family members, including giving the perfect gift.

"Giving your pet gifts during the holidays shows the tremendous emotional and familial bond pet parents feel for their pets," said Suzanne Hetts, a certified animal behaviorist and owner of Animal Behavior Associates based in Denver, Col. "No matter what the gift budget is, choosing gifts that fulfill a specific pet want or need will not only give pets joy this holiday season, but will also give pet parents comfort and peace of mind that their pets are living happier, healthier lives."

In addition to gifts, PetSmart offers opportunities for pet parents to spend special time with their pets. From shopping together to taking a pet for an in-store portrait with Santa Claws, PetSmart provides one-of-a-kind activities to create lasting memories for pets and pet parents.

"Toys, clothes, bedding and treats are all very important to the well-being and health of your pet, and these types of gifts can make them extremely happy," said PetSmart Veterinarian and Pet Care Expert Dr. Robyn Jaynes. "But we also recommend taking a little extra time during the holiday season to give pets special attention, as those bonding moments can be some of the best gifts of all."

For people with pet lovers on their holiday list, PetSmart also has one-of-a kind gifts:

-- The FURminator Bathing Essentials Kit includes the famous FURminator deShedding tool which reduces dander and undercoat by 90 percent and comes with a special deShedding shampoo and bath items that create a spa-like experience for pets. 
-- The Star Wars R2D2 Aquarium looks and sounds like the real droid. 
-- The Zoombak Advanced GPS locator attaches to a pet's collar and gives pet parents peace of mind each time their pet steps out of the house for a walk, hike or playtime. 
-- Breed-specific pet key chains, which make great stocking stuffers. 
-- The new PediPaws grooming tool that gently and painlessly files pets' nails, keeping them rounded and smooth.

For more information, visit http://www.petsmartnews.com.

About PetSmart

PetSmart, Inc. is the largest specialty pet retailer of services and solutions for the lifetime needs of pets. The company operates more than 1075 pet stores in the United States and Canada, a growing number of in-store PetSmart PetsHotel® cat and dog boarding facilities, and is a leading online provider of pet supplies and pet care information (PetSmart - Smart pet products, services, & supplies for healthier, happier pets.). PetSmart provides a broad range of competitively priced pet food and pet products; and offers complete pet training, pet grooming, pet boarding, doggie day camp and pet adoption services. Since 1994, PetSmart Charities, Inc., an independent 501(c)(3) non-profit animal welfare organization, has funded more than $70 million in grants and programs benefiting animal welfare organizations and, through its in-store pet adoption programs, has helped save the lives of more than 3 million pets.

CONTACT:
Shae Sneed
GolinHarris for PetSmart
972-341-2539
Michelle Friedman
PetSmart
623-587-2177

PetSmart(R) Gives Comfort and Joy to Pets and Their Parents This Holiday Season


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

> -- The new PediPaws grooming tool that gently and painlessly files pets' nails, keeping them rounded and smooth.


hee...heee.....I'm not so sure that Pet Smart's claims about PediPaws are true. Check out these hilarious videos of people using the PediPaws nail trimmer on their dogs: Pedi Paws videos


----------

